# Black copper DT male from betta_afinity



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I could not resist...I always wanted a blacker colored one  And he's my fav tail type! 
Oooooo I can't wait to get my hands on him...Ordered new plants too for the NPT project...XMas gifts to myself. lol 
Here are the pix from AB....


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, pretty fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I almost bought him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice looking fish!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Very pretty, cant wait to see him when he gets home!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

lol I knew someone else had eyed him here...  
I can't wait to take more pix of him in his new pad.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

I would hope you are planning to breed him!!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats a very nice xmas present! He's a beauty


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Awww what a beauty!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm...I have all the supplies for breeding, cultures & whatnot...But I don't have a suitable female (yet) ;-) ...my nicest female is blind & I wouldn't want to stress her out...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's SUPER handsome!!! I WANT him sooooo BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're SOOO lucky!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

And his name shall be........

Captain Blackbeard!... Ok, not so original, but my sister wanted to name one LoL And she loves pirates. ;-) He'll share a div 10 w/ Captain Morgan (formally Starbuck) the MG DT.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow what a stunning betta!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

CrankyFish84 said:


> And his name shall be........
> 
> Captain Blackbeard!... Ok, not so original, but my sister wanted to name one LoL And she loves pirates. ;-) He'll share a div 10 w/ Captain Morgan (formally Starbuck) the MG DT.


Bwhaha love the Captain theme!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Great looking fish!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

crowntail lover said:


> Great looking fish!


He says Thank you  He's such a good boy during water changes too...Doesn't freak out at all in his temp cup, and hopefully won't become a tail biter!!


----------



## Juneii (Nov 29, 2010)

Wah! He is one handsome looking fellow


----------

